# dimmer controlado por voltaje



## mireia (Mar 16, 2006)

Hace ya algún tiempo hice un post pidiendo ayuda para diseñar y armar un circuito que me permitiera regular bombillas incandescentes (o lo que sea) mediante una señal de control de entre 0v-5v... Me explicasteis que lo que yo queria hacer se llamaba "control de fase", y que debia hacerlo usando un optotriac que a su vez dispararia un triac (moc3041, si no recuerdo mal) que regularia la carga de 220... realmente aprendí un monton de cosas, y tengo aqui en casa un monton de documentos relacionados con el tema. 

Pero no me aclaro!!!!!

La mayoría de esquemas de circuitos dimmer que tengo estan pensados para ser regulados mediante potenciometros o pics, muchos no aislan control/carga mediante optoacopladores, otros solo actuan como reles (on/off). 

Solo soy aficionada a la electrónica, no tengo ningun tipo de estudios de la materia, y la verdad que con el tema este del dimmer me estoy volviendo majara... alguien podria hecharme un pequeño cable? (o un par entre 0v y 5v)


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 16, 2006)

Cuál es la pregunta en sí?????? por que lo lo aislan?????????? por ejemplo en un dimmer con elementos capcitivos y resistivos solamente, no se necesita aislar, todos los componentes trabajan con la CA, aunque no se carguen a los 120CA, los capacitores se cargan alrrededor de 2v que es normalmente el valor de VGT de un triac, en fin todos los componentes trabajan sin problemas con esos niveles de tensión, claro siempre y cuando las resistencias sean de la potencia adecuada y los capacitores del voltaje necesario.

Ahora a usted le dijeron que lo aislara por que usted no hará el control a 120v sino a 5v, por ello se sugiere utilizar el MOC3010 o similar, el cuál contienen un led dentro que incide luz sobre un fotodiac que manda un pulso a la compuerta de un triac haciéndolo comportarse como un interruptor cerrado de T1  A T2 siempre y cuando no se retire la corriente del led del MOC.

Si en algunos circuitos no lo protegen debe ser por que no son precavidos, en realidad para disparar un triac solo se necesitan 2v, así que con cualquier pulso y se activa, pero es mejor ponerle un aislante, mejor conocido como interface de potencia. Así evitamos que una sobretensión del triac lo queme y aunque es poco probable pero que fluya una corriente hacia la compuerta y queme el control.

Saludos y espero haya resuelto su duda


----------



## mireia (Mar 18, 2006)

necesito aislar las dos partes porque le entrego voltaje (5v) desde un circuito que conecto por MIDI al ordenador.... y no quiero quemar ni el circuito ni el ordenador!!!!

puede que os venga bien hechar una ojeada a mi post anterior....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/controlar-intensidad-bombilla-0v-5v-831/ 

saludos y gracias!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 18, 2006)

Ya le escribí que puede usar un MOC, este enciende perfecto con uan resistencia de unos 220 y en las patillas mt1 y mt2 conecta el triac.

Saludos


----------



## mireia (Mar 20, 2006)

pues basicamente quiero controlar la intensidad de una bombilla con el ordenador...
tengo muy poca idea, pero muchas ganas.
y ningun amigo electronico....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 20, 2006)

mireia dijo:
			
		

> pues basicamente quiero controlar la intensidad de una bombilla con el ordenador...



Por ahi hubiera empezado, en realidad será muy fácil, una resistencia de 560 una de 220 un triac y un MOC.







Ahora, necesitará un programa que lo controle, ya lo tiene??? si usa XP, habrá que liberar los puertos.

Saludos


----------



## mireia (Mar 21, 2006)

oooo!!!!!

miles de gracias por su ayuda chicos! parece que estoy en el buen camino!
y aqui tengo un par de soluciones sencillas!

entonces ahora tengo una pequeña pregunta.....

que voltajes maneja el bit1 del puerto paralelo?
si en lugar de conectar al bit 1 conecto a otra fuente de voltaje que de entre 0 y 5v esta bien?


muchisimas gracias de nuevo
son ustedes unos soles!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 21, 2006)

El puerto paralelo tiene 25 pines, podemos utilizar 8 bits de salida que tiene una tensión de 5v y no recuerdo bien su valores de corriente, pero creo que pueden dar unos 25 mA c/u pero entre los 8 no deben ser más de 80mA.

Y si, puede alimentar el moc con cualquier voltaje de cualquier valor, simplemente modifique la resistencia.

Saludos


----------



## rsepulveda (Abr 6, 2006)

hola mireia, dando vueltas llege a este foro, si lo que quieres hacer es hacer variar la intensidad de luz de la bombilla, lampara o ampolleta (al final el nombre es lo de menos), el circuito que pusistes es el tipico dimmer, que funciona a 220 o 110 volts de corriente alterna, si quieres hacer variar con voltajes de 0 a 5 volts de corriente continua, mmmmmmmmm se complica un poco mas,la otra vez encontre en la red donde se controlaba la luminosidad con un control remoto de television, te voy a agregar el archivo para que lo veas a lo mejor te puede encaminar, y creo que vas a tener que ponerte a trabajar con los Pics, por que no se me ocurre otra forma de poder lograrlo.

si te fijas en el archivo que te envio, controla la luminosidad al cambiar de canal, pero eso genera un tren de pulsos a la entrada del circuito, aqui se usa el pic16F84, para hacer lo que tu quieres yo creo que podria ser el 16F873, ya que ese trae unas entradas analogas, pero habria que modificar el programa, en cuanto a lo que es circuito se le tendria que sacar toda la parte de recepcion del infrarojo, y ahi poner tus 0 a 5 volts, con una resistencia limitadora de corriente obviamente.

la verdad no soy un master en esto, pero igual llevo un tiempecito ya dando vueltas de como poder hacer un dimmer para bombillas de 220 Volts, pero controlado por Voltaje continuo.

espero que te sirva algo, cuando encuentre algo mas lo agrego. chao que te vaya bien.


----------



## davidiglesiascano (Abr 23, 2008)

Buenas Mireia este ultimo circuito te ha servido?

yo quiero hacer lo mismo pero ademas de poder controlar la intensidad de la Luz con el ordenador poder controlar el programa del ordenador con mi pocker pc y asi controlar la luz con el PPC esto ultimo lo tengo ya hecho, pero me falta lo de el ordenador al circuito y el circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2008)

Leete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/

Con la salida del puerto te armas un conversor DA que maneja al dimmer, de acuerdo al dato que envias al puerto sera la intensidad de la luz


----------

